# Babies, babies and soon to be more babies.....YEAH!!!!



## roxtar (Aug 21, 2006)

Well here are our first 2 babies from the loft. They are both single hatches. I am so excited as I am expecting some more every day this week.

Baby Fred hatched on 3/11/07



















Baby Sam hatched on 3/12/07. Renee, this one is Red's baby.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

A bunch of tiny darlings.........aren't they just so cute you could squeeze them???
Um..........who's RED??

PS: I just banded 4 birds for you. I'll get some picture when they start getting color. Right now they look just like yours......LOL


----------



## roxtar (Aug 21, 2006)

Red is the red cock that we got from you that I am just bonkers over. 4 already great! I can't wait till they get some color. Talk to ya later-Jen


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Oh my, how adorable they are.

Reti


----------



## Pete Jasinski (Jan 2, 2005)

YYIIPPPEEEE Little Yellow Fuzzies  Congrats on your first two squabies, I can't wait to see them as they grow


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Adorable babies! Congratulations!

Terry


----------



## Chocolateedd (Mar 27, 2006)

*my babes*

My eggs were cracked by an aggressive male who got into another pairs boxes, so i will have to try again in a few days. Beautiful babies on your part


----------



## littlestar (May 11, 2005)

Roxtar, your babies are are adorable. I love the yellow fuzzies. Congratulations on your new babies.


----------



## roxtar (Aug 21, 2006)

Thank you all. Just got 2 more this morning.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

*YOUR babies.......*

Jason and Jen, here's a couple of pictures of the first two I banded for you. They are 8 days old today.


----------



## Guest (Mar 14, 2007)

there sure are some full bellys there hehe


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

What an adorable face. Love his hair do.

Reti


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Oh my gosh, Renee! You need to give those babies little wheelbarrows to haul their crops around in  They are gorgeous!

Terry


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Oh, by the way, these are Sleepy's babies. She's a good Momma.


----------



## roxtar (Aug 21, 2006)

They are just perfect! I can't wait to get them. I am actually excited about building the next loft....NEVER thought I would say that. During the last one all I could say was "I am never doing this again!" give me a few days though and I am sure I will be back to never again. - Jen


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

roxtar said:


> They are just perfect! I can't wait to get them. I am actually excited about building the next loft....NEVER thought I would say that. During the last one all I could say was "I am never doing this again!" give me a few days though and I am sure I will be back to never again. - Jen


Let's don't go back to "never again".........cause you've got about 19 days before these little guys will be ready to move in.  
I banded 2 more today, so that's eight so far. Got one nest that was suppose to hatch yesterday, it didn't. Checked late last night and thought one was pipping and expected babies this AM. No babies. So.........just a few minutes ago, I checked them again and one is about to break out of the shell. The other isn't doing anything, so that nest will be just a single I guess. I swear I had better luck when the weather was cold.  And NO, I'm not wishing for cold weather, although seems we're to get a bit more this week end.


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Lovebirds said:


> Jason and Jen, here's a couple of pictures of the first two I banded for you. They are 8 days old today.


I just love how the feather fields develop. Lovely, healthy babies!

What an adorable Mona Lisa smile!


----------



## Guest (Mar 16, 2007)

hehe I can see that sleepy in them already with all the white in the one , whats her mate look like ,umm or is sleepy the male lol.. I just know him/her from the attack video so hmmm maybe sleepy is the male to this pair of wonder birds you have  I love the way he/she looks either way  can't wait to see them when they are feathered out more


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Jason....here's some updated pictures of your babies. 8 in all.......and no, the first two pictures are NOT the same set of babies.........LOL


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

and the last pair..............just banded today.......


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Renee,

You have a bumper crop of babies this year....not to mention the babies all have "bumper crops!"


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Trees Gray said:


> Renee,
> 
> You have a bumper crop of babies this year....not to mention the babies all have "bumper crops!"


You ain't kiddin'...........I'm just about babied out for one year..........BUT.......one pair of Satinettes laid an egg last night....... This is the pair that have laid twice but no babies. They actually have a nest built this time.......a nice one at that....(have to get a picture) so maybe she'll stay on the eggs this time........


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Such great cute pictures!

And, NO ONE, will ever be able to say those babes AREN'T getting fed! Chubbies...love 'em!


----------



## Guest (Mar 19, 2007)

I want them hehe  yesss they sure are cuties ,lil chubsters


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

mr squeaks said:


> Such great cute pictures!
> 
> And, NO ONE, will ever be able to say those babes AREN'T getting fed! Chubbies...love 'em!


Oh. our pocketbook tells us that ALL the babies are being fed QUITE well........


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Lovebirds said:


> Oh. our pocketbook tells us that ALL the babies are being fed QUITE well........


ROFL, Renee! I can just imagine! Especially when they get the BEST! 

Healthy PIJIES are HAPPY PIJIES!


----------



## roxtar (Aug 21, 2006)

Ultra cool... Bella and Robert (or as I like to call them "7200 and the white baby") are flying really well, went out today and stayed up for a good 10 minutes at a time.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Trees Gray said:


> You have a bumper crop of babies this year....not to mention the babies all have "bumper crops!"


I think Treesa said that well  Lovely babies, Renee!

Terry


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Lovebirds said:


> and the last pair..............just banded today.......


They are just so sweet! Any idea as to what color these two will mature into? Your pigeons babies are so handsome. They would be perfect models for a beanie baby pigeon! Maybe that would help the pigeons' public image.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

TerriB said:


> They are just so sweet! Any idea as to what color these two will mature into? Your pigeons babies are so handsome. *They would be perfect models for a beanie baby pigeon! Maybe that would help the pigeons' public image. *



So would Scooter! What a "plushy" HE would make!!!


----------



## LondonPigeon (May 10, 2005)

they're cute little fluffballs


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

TerriB said:


> They are just so sweet! Any idea as to what color these two will mature into? Your pigeons babies are so handsome. They would be perfect models for a beanie baby pigeon! Maybe that would help the pigeons' public image.


Most likely two BB's or two BC's or one of each. That's what the parents are.........Dad is BC........Mom is BB.........


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Updated pics of your babies that are here. They are 21 days old and 19 days old.


----------



## Guest (Mar 28, 2007)

they look like that are almost ready and rearing to get out on that flight deck ,today pecking seeds tomorrow hello friendly skys hehe


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

LokotaLoft said:


> they look like that are almost ready and rearing to get out on that flight deck ,today pecking seeds tomorrow hello friendly skys hehe


Well, not quite, but soon..........we hope to finish his loft this week end and get the babies to him.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Renee,

Those babies are just adorable, and have such sweet look on their faces.


----------



## littlestar (May 11, 2005)

Renee, Those babies are sooo adorable. You just want to pick them up and cuddle and kiss them.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

What an incentive to finish the loft for such cuties!!


----------

